# Classic - Teeth from fake nails



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

One more classic. I love this because it's so cheap. I get the nails from the dollar store, as well as the white nail polish. I use these teeth for all kinds of props.

www.monstertutorials.com/teeth1


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Cheap & easy - my kind of project! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look like real, aged teeth, too.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Good suggestion for a great set of chompers!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Great for Jack-o-lanterns too!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

great post, I like easy ideas!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice idea, cheap and easy, and look good too.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Love the teeth...great job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!
Nice work


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great idea!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang!! Niceeeee!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Perfect thanks


----------

